# Municipal campsite near Caen



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello All,

We are looking to spend a couple of nights near to Caan on our way back from Le Mans 24 Heure which is during June, Can anyone suggest a decent place to stay which is near to a town/village that has a few bars/restaurants and is generally a nice place to stopover?

Many thanks,

Clive


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

heres a list of camp sites that may be of use if you mean caen see here
chapter


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Oops yes.. I knew it didn't look right..


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

in that case there is a large aire at honfleur also see here for other aires in the area 
chapter


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The aire at Ouisterham right next to the port and no more than 5 mins walk to town ...shops , bars, casino , beach and FERRY.

There is a campsite ..........Les Pommiers............a 10 min walk from Ouisterham

There is at least one site nearer to Caen but from memory not near restaurants / bars


----------

